# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My first 30 gal planted tank



## Roby R (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm a beginner in aquaristic and this is my first try to make planted tank.
Lightning: 2x18 W Philips aquarelle, 1X18W Sylvania Daylightstar, 1X18 W Sylvania Gro-lux, 1x18 W Osram Fluora.
Fishes: 1 angelfish, 5x M.ramirezi 2X siamese algae eater, 1x ancistrus, 1x platy, 1x guppy, 2X cory panda 1x trihogaster 8x neon fishes.
Plants: Ammania gracilis, Rotala ninjensen, Anubias barteri, nana, Echonidorus red flame, uruguayensis, Cladophora ae., Myriophyllum aq, etc.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Roby R (Jan 17, 2005)

Tnx !


----------



## bienlim (Feb 10, 2006)

good start robby


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Great start. With that amount of light, I assume you are injected CO2 and adding ferts? Looks like it should mature nicely.

Brian.


----------



## Roby R (Jan 17, 2005)

For ferts i using Tetra products (Initial sticks, Floramin, Crypto etc.)and DIY yeast CO2.
(Sorry for my bad english).


----------



## Roby R (Jan 17, 2005)

My newest tank pictures:


----------



## Roby R (Jan 17, 2005)

and...


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Kyle V (May 8, 2005)

Very nice work. I dig the big angel too!


----------

